# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Setting Precision in SQL Query

## bazooka

I have a calculated field in a SQL query that sometimes ends up in running decimal fields for more than 15 decimal places. I want to evenly truncate it to 6 decimal places for all records. Please let me know the command in SQL to do so.

Thanks

----------


## skhanal

If it is SQL Server you can use CAST or CONVERT functions

select CONVERT(decimal(25,6),yourvariable)
from yourtable

or 

select CAST(yourvariable as decimal(25,6))
from yourtable

----------

